# Wine and Beer glasses



## AdamZx3 (Apr 26, 2007)

This is my first product shot, wish I would have lit the backround more on the set, doing so in PP makes everything blown out. C&C Please 












Ok ok this is my 3rd time typing this....way to late I keep hitting preview, reading and closing my tab lol, no preview this time. :blushing:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 26, 2007)

Seems ok for the most part, but you need to get some black cards and work on your separation. If you look at the lips of the glasses, there's really no contrast separation between the glass and the seamless. 

Since glass is a specular object, you can't light it. However, you can light things AROUND it to make it seem like it's lit up. Think of that when you're shooting and composing. Look to see what's in the reflections.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 26, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Since glass is a specular object, you can't light it.




Good advice.  In fact, with transparent glass like this, try lighting what's behind it.

Pete


----------



## AdamZx3 (Apr 26, 2007)

What do you  use black cards for? is it to put darker reflections on the rim?

thanks for the comments


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 26, 2007)

AdamZx3 said:


> What do you  use black cards for? is it to put darker reflections on the rim?
> 
> thanks for the comments



That's exactly what you'd use them for. You'd put one around the top and fiddle around with placement to figure out where you'd get that dark rim to make that separation. Now be careful that you don't block out some of your light source too.


----------



## AdamZx3 (Apr 26, 2007)

cool, I'll have to try and reshoot this weekend!


----------

